# Where to buy a tip box + charging station in one??



## GoWeHo

I'm fuming. My boyfriend drives for Uber, his birthday is on the 9th of December and I want to get him a tip jar/USB charging station all-in-one. Three days ago I was searching online and etsy had some available like this









I almost bought it but couldn't quite afford it yet, and now there are NONE to be found ANYWHERE on the internet. Accept for this less-appealing, more expensive LED see-thru monstrosity:









which somebody is selling for almost twice the price as the one I had originally wanted to get him.
And the latest review states that the seller never sent it out nor responded and the buyer had to retract payment on paypal! Giving him a total of 2 stars out of 5 as a seller on Etsy - I'll pass  I would never get it in time for his bday anyway.

So wtf. I'd even settle for a charging station that fits in the car's middle console that supports the most common devices (android, iphone, and whatever) - but I wanted to incorporate the tip thing - CAN ANYONE SELL ME THEIR'S? Or suggest an alternative I can buy online? Please respond his bday is in 1 week >.<!! Thank you!!


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Hadn't seen this before but what a great idea, wonder how well they work?


----------



## ColdRider

Get some cheap ply wood and build one?


----------



## chi1cabby

Here is a direct link to Carlos Cruz's Tip Jar:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/idea-for-tip-sign-in-car-thoughts.31007/#post-401329

And a review by Lepke 


Lepke said:


> I met a guy who had the tip / candy jar made by a fellow driver name is Carlos Cruz.
> It looked great in his car and he claimed that he at least made his gas every time he went out to work.
> 
> Just google rideshare candy jar.


----------



## GoWeHo

ColdRider said:


> Get some cheap ply wood and build one?


Sorry but, As if :/

They sell basic "Tip boxes" which are just the clear plastic boxes and a slit on top with a lock and key. One could customize it from there but no thanks. I like the look of the classier one that says "Thank You" on it. I don't see how ply wood enters the equation at any point lol


----------



## chi1cabby

GoWeHo said:


> Seems to be a link to a dead FB page once you get to the thread.


Try Carlos Cruz's FB Page
https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100005983334864&tsid=0.4885117532685399&source=typeahead


----------



## ColdRider

GoWeHo said:


> Sorry but, As if :/
> 
> They sell basic "Tip boxes" which are just the clear plastic boxes and a slit on top with a lock and key. One could customize it from there but no thanks. I like the look of the classier one that says "Thank You" on it. I don't see how ply wood enters the equation at any point lol


As if? Lol too much work for you eh? Even customizing one prebuilt is out of the question? Lol poor boyfriend.


----------



## GoWeHo

ColdRider said:


> As if? Lol too much work for you eh? Even customizing one prebuilt is out of the question? Lol poor boyfriend.


I've never built anything in my life, I'm not about to start now just to fail miserably and give him a crappy present. I'm a 28 year old female with no interest in building things (I know, what a ditz, right?). And not to mention we live together and all and I want this to be a surprise.


----------



## ColdRider

GoWeHo said:


> I've never built anything in my life, I'm not about to start now just to fail miserably and give him a crappy present. I'm a 28 year old female with no interest in building things (I know, what a ditz, right?). And not to mention we live together and all and I want this to be a surprise.


Ah ok makes sense. Understandable.

Kinda reminds me of when I worked part time at a grocery store before its grand opening. I had to help one of the managers assemble her office chair. The instructions were so simple a child could have done this (literally like 3 steps and they were pictured lmao). She had an MBA. She even told me she never knew how to change a tire until her ex boyfriend showed her how. She even said that's all he was good for. I told her, "well at least he was smart enough to know how to change a tire" and walked away lmao.


----------



## GoWeHo

chi1cabby said:


> Here is a direct link to Carlos Cruz's Tip Jar:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/idea-for-tip-sign-in-car-thoughts.31007/#post-401329
> 
> And a review by Lepke


I actually did try googling rideshare candy jar. That's what led me to the one I refer to as a "monstrosity" in my original post. Which turns out is this one, made by Carlos Cruz:










I really don't want to risk buying it from him because (aside from the fact that I don't like how it looks), as I mentioned, he has only a 2-star rating as a seller on etsy, and his latest review (posted today) is not at all flattering:

"Been 14 days since the seller claims the item was shipped. After emailing the seller twice, seller has still not provided a tracking number or any updates. Both email stated he would be sending me a tracking number soon. Obviously have not gotten any yet. Had to finally open a case for a refund. Pure headache. Product looks like a good idea but would not deal with seller in the future. 2 of my friends want to order the same product but will be looking for a different source."

The fact that out of the *only TWO REVIEWS* he has at ALL, the most recent one sounds like a disaster for the buyer, I'm gonna have to pass on his product all around. Should have grabbed the classier one I saw on there a few days ago. Dammit


----------



## ORT

If a disgruntled pax takes a picture of such a tip box and sends it to Uber, don't be surprised for that driver to be deactivated. It also smells of desperation.


----------



## mlm96

My tip jar, from Amazon, make about $10 to $20 a week in tips, 20 to 25 hours.


----------



## ORT

mlm96 said:


> My tip jar, from Amazon, make about $10 to $20 a week in tips, 20 to 25 hours.
> View attachment 19851


You should be ready for a swift and painless deactivation.


----------



## mlm96

ORT said:


> You should be ready for a swift and painless deactivation.


Why would you think that?


----------



## chi1cabby

ORT said:


> You should be ready for a swift and painless deactivation.


You know you, The_One & cybertec69 before you, love scaring Drivers by posting that they'd be deactivated if they install a tip jar in their cars. 
I've never seen any posts by Drivers that they've been deactivated for having tip jars. Have you?


----------



## ORT

chi1cabby said:


> You know you, The_One & cybertec69 before you, love scaring Drivers by posting that they'd be deactivated if they install a tip jar in their cars.
> I've never seen any posts by Drivers that they've been deactivated for having tip jars. Have you?


You must be mistaken me with someone else, and yes uber will have no problem deactivating anyone for use of a tip box, quite a few drivers have been warned.


----------



## chi1cabby

ORT said:


> You must be mistaken me with someone else, and yes uber will have no problem deactivating anyone for use of a tip box, quite a few drivers have been warned.


I'll leave aside the matter of mistaking you for someone else because it's not important here.

Yes Drivers may have been warned, but I've not come across any accounts of Drivers being deactivated for having Tip Jars or Tip Signs in their cars. Have you?


----------



## There’s no need to tip

mlm96 said:


> My tip jar, from Amazon, make about $10 to $20 a week in tips, 20 to 25 hours.
> View attachment 19851


I have no problem with this whatsoever. You are providing something above and beyond the ride. You don't have to provide water, candy, or a charging cable. If I availed myself of said items I would have no issue dropping some bucks in there. I DO however have an issue with someone having one of those WITHOUT offering something above and beyond the ride. I would report the crap out of that guy.


----------



## bluewarrior7

mlm96 said:


> My tip jar, from Amazon, make about $10 to $20 a week in tips, 20 to 25 hours.
> View attachment 19851


I may get one of those but would add tipping not required but greatly appreciated.


----------



## gravelaine

There's no need to tip said:


> I have no problem with this whatsoever. You are providing something above and beyond the ride. You don't have to provide water, candy, or a charging cable. If I availed myself of said items I would have no issue dropping some bucks in there. I DO however have an issue with someone having one of those WITHOUT offering something above and beyond the ride. I would report the crap out of that guy.


Of course report him so he won't pay his electricity next month. You have nothing better to do, but to do that. Worthless human being. You dont complain about being driven from point A to point B safely though. Go defend some criminals you so called "lawyer". Now thats noble!


----------



## JCdriver

>GoWeHo
Be careful, the seller is a fraud.


----------



## sicky

Hi GoWeHo

I ordered the tip box you are looking for on ebay. I looked up "tip box charging station" and found it. The seller I bought it from doesn't have any for sale right now. I think he is the same guy that was selling them on etsy. He was selling 3 sizes and I purchased the medium size.










Here's how I feel about it: It's a bit overpriced, but it is well made and you not purchasing a product made in China. The chargers don't work well. They will keep a phone alive but the charge is extremely slow. I think it's distributing the power between all 3 wires and therefore it's 1/3 of the needed current. For my van, I needed a USB extender to plug it in. I think the length is fine for a car, but the cord isn't long enough for a larger vehicle. There is a blue LED light inside which looks nice at night and brings attention to the tip box-this feature is only on the medium and large boxes. There is no lock in it, which I found disappointing.

I have gotten more tips since I put it out, but I'm not sure how many more. Most people prefer to hand me the tips rather than put them in the box. Also, if someone mentions that I have the tip box, I am guaranteed a tip. People who don't tip pretend it doesn't exist. If you have any more questions, just ask.

Here is a copy paste of the seller's name on ebay, since I'm not sure if those are zeroes or Os: hyeplayer00


----------



## Danielson_

mlm96 said:


> My tip jar, from Amazon, make about $10 to $20 a week in tips, 20 to 25 hours.
> View attachment 19851


Link or name to that ?


----------



## swflubergirl

There are several now on Ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Uber-Lyft-T...ash=item28172b7ce0:g:-PIAAOSw2x1XJ96S&vxp=mtr

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Uber-Lyft-T...ash=item3f6242860a:g:kpUAAOSw3mpXKFD4&vxp=mtr

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tipping-Box...579715?hash=item2815cf0183:g:BrYAAOSwz2lXCu4o


----------



## Chauna Casteel

mlm96 said:


> My tip jar, from Amazon, make about $10 to $20 a week in tips, 20 to 25 hours.
> View attachment 19851


Can you share who you bought it from?

Thank you!


----------



## Uberfunitis

All these signs and boxes make the car look tacky and like a taxi on the inside. Nothing wrong with that I guess I don't think it looks professional but that is just me


----------



## Kerplunkenstein

GoWeHo said:


> I'm fuming. My boyfriend drives for Uber, his birthday is on the 9th of December and I want to get him a tip jar/USB charging station all-in-one. Three days ago I was searching online and etsy had some available like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost bought it but couldn't quite afford it yet, and now there are NONE to be found ANYWHERE on the internet. Accept for this less-appealing, more expensive LED see-thru monstrosity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which somebody is selling for almost twice the price as the one I had originally wanted to get him.
> And the latest review states that the seller never sent it out nor responded and the buyer had to retract payment on paypal! Giving him a total of 2 stars out of 5 as a seller on Etsy - I'll pass  I would never get it in time for his bday anyway.
> 
> So wtf. I'd even settle for a charging station that fits in the car's middle console that supports the most common devices (android, iphone, and whatever) - but I wanted to incorporate the tip thing - CAN ANYONE SELL ME THEIR'S? Or suggest an alternative I can buy online? Please respond his bday is in 1 week >.<!! Thank you!!


I purchased this for like $60-$65 (I forget) on their direct website w/ the led light. And just yesterday I had 2 separate pax give me $3 each. Last month a guy marveled at it, saying, "thats so cool" and gave me a $5. I've broken even on it, and anything from here on out is pure profit. I highly recommend it, especially at night on the weekends.


----------

